# Abdominal fat



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Abdominal fat, love handles and even a bit of back fat. Seems impossible for me to lose it. I've had a thick layer of fat around my belly for as long as I can remember. I was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem and was able to overcome it with exercise and diet. Was anyone here able to transform their beer belly into a nice flat stomach and if so, how specifically did you go about doing that.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've heard hula hooping is suppose to be great to lose love handles and stomach fat.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't know if that was a serious suggestion or not :blank

Either way I can't do that. Because of my SA it would just make me feel like a complete ****... even if nobody was around to see it.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

ALOT of cardio/regular exercise, portion control. 6 small meals a day, plenty of water.

Do burn fat you need to burn it from all over by doing cardio. There is no way you can burn from one place. Cycle works for me I just started for 2011 today. Done 6 miles which isnt alot but since I haven't exercised in 6 months My legs are like jelly now but it gets easier quite quickly.

My big tummy will shrink over the next month or two if I keep up regular exercise. The only thing that holds me back in the UK is the erratic weather. Can be warm and good one day then 2 feet of snow the next.

Last year I was the weight I am now which is like 84KG in 3 months doing 15 mins twice a day on a cross trainer then cycling for 2 hours 2 times a week for a few more months, eating small meals and no chocolate or very little I went down to 71KG and my tummy shrunk so much you wouldnt believe. The gap in my jeans I could fit a 2nd me in um.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

PuRex said:


> Don't know if that was a serious suggestion or not :blank
> 
> Either way I can't do that. Because of my SA it would just make me feel like a complete ****... even if nobody was around to see it.


haha sorry, didn't realise you were male! :teeth


----------



## TiredOfAnxiety (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea there isn't such thing as "isolated weight loss". You cannot loose fat in only one region of your body, the body itself decides where to lose it. Do cardio for at least an hour at least 3 times a day and have a low fat high protein diet. There is this guy on youtube his channel is something like scooby with very good pointers about losing weight.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

PuRex said:


> Abdominal fat, love handles and even a bit of back fat. Seems impossible for me to lose it. I've had a thick layer of fat around my belly for as long as I can remember. I was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem and was able to overcome it with exercise and diet. Was anyone here able to transform their beer belly into a nice flat stomach and if so, how specifically did you go about doing that.


the best way to do it is a bodybuilders style of training and diet. these guys get themselves down to under 5% body for shows so i think its fair to say that they know what they are doing when it comes to losing fat. if you are going to do something and be succesful at it then theres no better way to go about things than to copy what somebody else has already succesfully done

here is what you should do :

*eat 6 meals per day
*combine a portion of protein with a portion of carbs for each meal
*a portion of protein is the size of your palm and a portion of carbs is the size of your clenched fist 
*add one piece of fruit to your breakfast
*add vegtables to at least 2 of your meals
*take a spoon full of udo's oil once per day 
*drink 10 glasses of water per day
*take a multivitamin everyday 
*do 45 mins weight training on mon, wed, fri
*do 20 mins hiit cardio 1st thing in the morning on tue, thurs , sat 
*on sundays make your breakfast , dinner and tea all junk food meals whatever you want (e.g full english for breki, kfc for dinner and microwave chicken curry for tea) but keep the other 3 meals healthy as usual

please keep in mind though that your belly fat might be the last to go. you will lose fat every week but you cant determine were about on your body the fat will come from . usually the body will burn fat from other areas first and once it has done that it will then target the fat on the belly


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmm yeah I figured Cardio is the only way to go about it. But 3 1 hour sessions a day seems impossible. I've started going to the gym recently. I am so out of shape right now... I'm just trying to build up my stamina slowly so that I can do longer cardio sessions. I was able to do 50 minutes easily on the bike the first day. I'm trying to work my way up to the treadmill because I think that is the hardest to do and the fastest way to burn fat. On wednesday I tried to elliptical machine and was only able to last 15 mins. A little while after I started feeling really dizzy... then my vision went completely blurry for what felt like forever and I was try so hard not to vomit and pass out. I knew it was because I was just so out of shape. I went Back on Friday and was able to do 30 mins on the elliptical much easier. I'm heading out now to do 45 minutes and hopefully work my way up to the treadmill soon. Wish me luck


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

25 minuites heavy bag/speedball work a day is my cardio workout. I also do some cardio weight lifting which takes me about 1 hour 20 min each morning or afternoon on weekends. Some kung fu too when I have the time works up a healthy sort of sweat. It's fun just listening to the radio or watching something interesting on youtube and working out at the same time, doesn't have to be a burden.

My uncle helped me build this gym, most of it bought from the places I used to train.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...s02-30651/albums/the-best-of-the-years/19078/ Truth be told all the tricky stuff aside, all you really need is a kettelbell for muscle say 20kg for solid toning.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive lost about 8 pounds in a bit less than a month. For me its easy as hell. Most likely your gut is the last to go. Here is exactly what I do,

Eat:
2000 cal, 40 carb 40 protein 20 fat
and fat mostly from flax oilseed
try to eat 6 meals a day...at least 4-5

5 Day 30 min low intensity cardio, HR 130-140
3 Day Heavy Weight lifting

I even throw in some ab work on 3 cardio days...


This is simple and works like a charm for me.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

PuRex said:


> Hmm yeah I figured Cardio is the only way to go about it. But 3 1 hour sessions a day seems impossible. I've started going to the gym recently. I am so out of shape right now... I'm just trying to build up my stamina slowly so that I can do longer cardio sessions. I was able to do 50 minutes easily on the bike the first day. I'm trying to work my way up to the treadmill because I think that is the hardest to do and the fastest way to burn fat. On wednesday I tried to elliptical machine and was only able to last 15 mins. A little while after I started feeling really dizzy... then my vision went completely blurry for what felt like forever and I was try so hard not to vomit and pass out. I knew it was because I was just so out of shape. I went Back on Friday and was able to do 30 mins on the elliptical much easier. I'm heading out now to do 45 minutes and hopefully work my way up to the treadmill soon. Wish me luck


not 3 , 1 hour sessions that's just crazy unless you're an athlete lool

only takes like 15 mins 3 times a day which I don't do any more cause I've went off the cross trainer. I'd rather go cycle for 2 hours. Anyway up the 15 mins to whatever makes you sweat, dizzy and feels like a workout. I used to work out alot longer if I was in a gym cause they all loads of machines.


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well after my first baby in 09 I lost it pretty quickly (20 lbs) by high protein diet and cardio every other day for 30 to 45 minutes. My SA was pretty good at that time too! I just recently stopped breastfeeding so I restarting it again (literally 3 days ago) Already lost 2 lbs . . . I loose weight pretty quickly . . . I can tell you it really helps with my anger and social anxiety issues . . . I mean, it doesnt make it all go away but makes a difference


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt targets belly fat and helps overall fat loss university of Tennessee found that people who consumed three servings of yogurt lost 60 percent more belly fat and 80 percent more body fat than people who didn't include yogurt in their diets
They suspect the calcium and vitamin d work together to burn belly fat


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Spot reduction is not possible (at least without surgery). Guys tend to lose bodyfat from that area last. For women, it's usually their legs and butt. Just eat less calories and get a greater % of those fewer calories from protein sources to minimize muscle loss. Lifting weights will also minimize muscle loss.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

What the other guys said.

Cardio (HIIT if you can manage it), weight training, high protein diet and lot's of water


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would say to avoid high fructose corn syrup and sugar. White breads and flour are probably also bad.

I will take this advice starting in may. I have been exercising a lot in the past two months and can start to see some abdominal definition, but I know my diet is slowing progress down. It's just I can't turn down free food.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

I've changed up my diet to now include whey protein which I blend with water to make a shake that I take after every days workout and also some plain low fat yogurt in the evenings. My cardio includes 45 mins on the elliptical at lvl 9 and after 45 minutes I pump it up to lvl 14 and go until I cant go anymore. I was only able to do 2 minutes at lvl 14 today. I'm feeling good so far. Lets see how this goes!


----------



## AnMoMo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hihi.. Same problemo, but in retrospect alot of my weight seemed ok compared to my tummy weight, in reality I had chubby everything but focused on that because it was the most obvious to me. Some people do put on weight more readily there.. What kind of foods do you eat and disagree with you?


----------



## tyciol (Mar 21, 2011)

Spot reduction is a very controversial topic. Contrary to much superstition, the consensus seems to be that it doesn't exist.

If you really want to have faith in it, some guy did make an argument for it on t-nation http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/spot_reduction_is_real_heres_how_to_do_it but even he said that, while he thinks it exists, it is relatively minor and having to do with counteracting people with limited circulation. This means it likely has diminishing returns. He still insists as is common knowledge that the thing of predominant importance is expending energy and taking in less of it.

Hoola hooping is a fun form of skill training, I do it now and then, but I would do a greater variety of movements to work many muscles and consume a great deal of energy.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

krista91 said:


> I've heard hula hooping is suppose to be great to lose love handles and stomach fat.


Hula hooping  lols... I play that on wii sometimes


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Try some core exercises like these one's I found on youtube 




That alone won't get rid of your belly gotta combine it with cardio. It will start building your core muscles from beneath while burning fat from above.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

If I do the ab lifts (is that the right name?) how many donuts does that equal (medium size donuts with holes)?? How many do I do and how many days until I have a 6-pak abs? I want to be ripped at my stomach but I need to know how many lifts and someone pls give me a donut equation so I can plan ahead.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

cold fission cure said:


> If I do the ab lifts (is that the right name?) how many donuts does that equal (medium size donuts with holes)?? How many do I do and how many days until I have a 6-pak abs? I want to be ripped at my stomach but I need to know how many lifts and someone pls give me a donut equation so I can plan ahead.


There are ~200 calories in a donut, and running 1.75 miles will burn ~200 calories.

Burning off the fat by running and using more calories will work faster than doing an hour of ab lifts to try and increase the muscle size and slightly reduce stomach fat.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Scooby is smart and no bs.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

3rd link is great. I agree that if it tastes too good, u should spit it out. :clap

One thing I don't agree that Scooby says, high fat is bad. Is it ? On all my diets when I lost weight, my diet was a high fat medium protein low carb. Ii have me for an example (along with other tens of ppl that eat this way and still lose weight) for a beneficial high fat diet. Saturated fats ofc.

It's been hard for me to eat unprocessed, no additives, no sweaters, no flavor enhancers etc, but I found other ways to get my food to be tasty. Nature has taken care of that with all the condiments out there, and food combination.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Well its been about a month now. I've been doing about 10-15 minutes of cardio a day along with 30-45 minutes of weight training and drinking one whey protein shake after every workout. I'm also eating about 5 small meals a day limiting cards and avoiding foods and drinks with a lot of sugar. I have maybe lost only about 1-2 pounds but I am feeling a lot better and stronger. My upper body is looking pumped up and I lost about 2 inches along my waist and even more along my stomach. :yes


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

I do ten min cardio, then ten minutes of pilates, then ten of cardio and another ten of pilates and so on. Its supposed to burn more fat during the pilates parts if you do that because it keeps the heart rate up throughout. You have to do the ten mins of cardio before to get the heartrate up, then keep it up. Thats the idea anyway.

Its working pretty good too, and I've only been doing it for 3 weeks, 3 times per week for 1 hr a time. You could of course substitute the pilates for sit ups/crunches, weights, stress positions or any toning/strengthening exercises you like really. Most of my fat is around my middle too. Apparently fat collecting in that region is linked to having depression. I saw that on the news recently.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> 3rd link is great. I agree that if it tastes too good, u should spit it out. :clap
> 
> One thing I don't agree that Scooby says, high fat is bad. Is it ? On all my diets when I lost weight, my diet was a high fat medium protein low carb. Ii have me for an example (along with other tens of ppl that eat this way and still lose weight) for a beneficial high fat diet. Saturated fats ofc.
> 
> It's been hard for me to eat unprocessed, no additives, no sweaters, no flavor enhancers etc, but I found other ways to get my food to be tasty. Nature has taken care of that with all the condiments out there, and food combination.


I agree about the fat. Recently it was in the news that 75% of the worlds population cant tolerate dairy produce, and I think a lot of people cant tolerate grains either. I can't. Carbs and the gluten are what gave me rheumatoid arthritis I swear, and they bloat me and give me blood sugar ups/downs that affect my mood. But they're cheap and filling so I guess thats why we eat them.

Our ancestors (cavemen) would not have eaten dairy and grains, that came along when human started farming and I think a lot of peoples systems haven't kind of evolved along with that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

PuRex said:


> Try some core exercises like these one's I found on youtube


Wow, that guy's amazing! I had no idea there were so many plank exercises!


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

Carbs are indeed overrated, it's all about the protein/healthy fats!

Anyway losing abdominal fat, as with all body fat is not a complex task, it's just one that requires consistency and patience with your diet. It doesn't require any specific exercises, nor a certain volume. Abdominal exercises are pretty much pointless in terms of burning fat, focus on counting your calories. Eat 500 calories less than what you're using, ideally minimizing carbohydrate intake and keeping protein intake high, and inevitably you will lose visible abdominal fat. There are plenty of calculators online to give you a rough estimate of your daily calorie requirements based on your size and activity levels.

Good luck!


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

I have. I went from post third baby weight of 183 (I'm 5'2) to 120 muscle. Cut out processesed food and do at least 30 minutes of cardio with muscle toning workouts. I eat every four hours whole grains, veggies, fruits, protein. My meals are 30 protein, 30 fat, 40 carbs. drink eight glasses of water.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I heard that green tea extract increases your metabolism and/or helps burn fat. I take this supplement in hopes that it will counter the growing fat around my abdomen. I also try to workout but that is harder as I get older. Plus, I get sick and then have to stop the workout temporarily.

If anyone knows about proof for the green tea let me know. As far as I know it's possible but not yet certain.

I am going to look into the yogurt as well. If it's true I will add that.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Green tea extract is pretty much the main ingredient found in most of those cheap diet pills you get everywhere. I'm pretty sure it does help with weight loss by providing you with more energy and by helping to control your appetite.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

PuRex said:


> Abdominal fat, love handles and even a bit of back fat. Seems impossible for me to lose it. I've had a thick layer of fat around my belly for as long as I can remember. I was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem and was able to overcome it with exercise and diet. Was anyone here able to transform their beer belly into a nice flat stomach and if so, how specifically did you go about doing that.


First of all discipline is the key.

No sugar, soda drinks, meals just before sleeping, booze. Besides those eat lots of veggies, salads etc. You need whole grains and legumes for carbs.

You need to work out regularly. To have a flat stomach you need to lower your body fat to 10-11 percent.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Let this site become your bible and you will be lean.

leangains.com

You also need to follow a low carb diet, <100 gr per day. Less that 50 is even better. Eat a high protein diet, moderate fat. Workout 3 times a week doing compound exercises and do moderate level cardio the rest of the week, i.e walking, not running. Heavy cardio for a long duration burns a little fat and a whole lot of muscle. Low impact stuff only burns fat. Ever seen a marathon runner with a lot of muscle ? Neither have I. You can also try supplements like yohimbe that targets that stubborn fat in your belly. Also, practice intermittent fasting. So, fast 16 hours a day (which increases lipolysis) and eat all your foods in an 8 hours window. Don't eat 6 meals every 3 hours. That's bro. science and it's not backed by scientific research.

edit: Another thing. Count calories ! Don't follow the paleo premise of "eat all you want and still lose weight". It doesn't work. Stay at a calorie deficit.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

Never quite understood the abmonkey thing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

PuRex said:


> I've changed up my diet to now include whey protein which I blend with water to make a shake that I take after every days workout and also some plain low fat yogurt in the evenings. My cardio includes 45 mins on the elliptical at lvl 9 and after 45 minutes I pump it up to lvl 14 and go until I cant go anymore. I was only able to do 2 minutes at lvl 14 today. I'm feeling good so far. Lets see how this goes!


Look into Greek yogurt, for 120 calories(3/4th cup) it packs 18g of protein...something like 3 times as much protein as regular yogurt.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

JamesV said:


> Carbs are indeed overrated, it's all about the protein/healthy fats!
> 
> Anyway losing abdominal fat, as with all body fat is not a complex task, it's just one that requires consistency and patience with your diet. It doesn't require any specific exercises, nor a certain volume. Abdominal exercises are pretty much pointless in terms of burning fat, focus on counting your calories. Eat 500 calories less than what you're using, ideally minimizing carbohydrate intake and keeping protein intake high, and inevitably you will lose visible abdominal fat. There are plenty of calculators online to give you a rough estimate of your daily calorie requirements based on your size and activity levels.
> 
> Good luck!


you dont have to cut carbs to see your abbs. you can eat carbs 6 times per day and still reach single digit body fat


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

It can be done via your general methods of exercise and a healthy diet, though some people do indeed find it harder to lose that bit of belly fat, it's just the way they are, the trick is to not give up!

p.s I read a lot of dieting advice, and one thing people often fail to mention is that we're all different, different ways work for different people. Some people find they lose a lot of weight from a high protein diet, others put on weight. There's so many different factors that you just need to keep the information you read in mind, but find out what works for you!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

mimcofied said:


> Hula hooping  lols... I play that on wii sometimes


Our local Sheriff won a Hula Hoop contest... last year... he was actually quite good and he's a big macho dude and completely hetero... it was kool cuz after he won... a lot of his officers got out and tried it without the stigma that it was 'just for girls'.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I never had a muffin top until about 45, which seems to show how hormones can affect body fat distribution. Other women my age, even very slender women, tell me they're noticing the same thing on themselves. 

I cut back on the weightlifting one summer and the rolls got bigger; got back on it in the gym and they started shrinking. I don't do that much ab work, but lift fairly heavily (for a girl) in other areas, doing lunges, bench press, pullups, and so on. Seems like overall muscle mass has a big effect on fat distribution.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Just over 2 months now and I have to have lost at least 50% of the fat around my stomach. My obliques are still holding quite a bit. I can also lift twice as much as I could before I started lifting 2 months ago. At this rate in 4 months I'm gonna have rock hard abs!


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

I am in desperate need of help! After having my daughter I didn't lose all the weight.. I am 20lbs over what my weight should be for my size... I have found a huge majority of it is an my butt and legs. I just wanna fit into all my skinny clothes again!! Any advice?


----------



## Guardian4981 (Apr 25, 2011)

TiredOfAnxiety said:


> Yea there isn't such thing as "isolated weight loss". You cannot loose fat in only one region of your body, the body itself decides where to lose it. Do cardio for at least an hour at least 3 times a day and have a low fat high protein diet. There is this guy on youtube his channel is something like scooby with very good pointers about losing weight.


This is an old myth

While there is some truth that the body has pre determined genetics and loses fat overall, you can influence this.

Increasing muscle mass and especially higher rep exercise in the desired area leads to an increased level of mitochondria expression in that area. This will cause greater amount of energy usage in the region.

This is actually why the forearms and calves tend to be the leanest, they have the greatest workload for typical people (part of it also is years of this ingrained in the genetics).


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

Guardian4981 said:


> This is an old myth


I'm glad someone mentioned this. While it may be very very slightly true, you most certain can target fat burn in certain areas.


----------

